# New member from Winnipeg, Manitoba



## gypsy84 (Jun 10, 2010)

Hey everyone, I'm Lisa  I am the proud owner of 3 dogs, a cat, a horse, a corn snake, a fish tank, and 25 mice  I got into mice when my husband got his corn snake in February - the snake needs food and I wanted to ensure it was raised & killed humanely. I started with 2 females and a male, but bought more and bred several litters. The reptile breeder we got our snake from is interested in buying feeders at a cheaper price than the pet store, so my sister and I agreed to supply him with weanlings. I find breeding mice to be fun and educational - give me a horse anyday and I can tell you what colour it is and what it can produce, but mice certainly seem to have their own genetic rules!

Anyways, sorry for going on, but I am happy to join a forum that supports *all* mouse breeders, regardless of their purpose for breeding or personal breeding goals. I'm really looking forward to getting to know more of you and learning about mice!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Welcome! I've been to Winnipeg a number of times, and always enjoy both the city and the trip.


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

:welcomeany


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Pleased to meet you

:welcomeany


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Hello and welcome! Please stick around!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and welcome!


----------

